# Single Coil Vs Dual Coil



## Shaun (23/5/14)

Useful info for all newbies alike. 

http://www.misthub.com/blog/tutorial-single-coil-vs-dual-coil/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Love my dual coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

thanks @Shaun, that was a very interesting read

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (23/5/14)

Dual Coil with the right wattage. Perfect Bliss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

You learn something new every day, I never new a top coil is a Clearomizer and a bottom coil is a atomizer. Thanx @Shaun

Reactions: Like 1


----------

